# Boys Village, St Athan - Another Revisit March 09'



## Urban-Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

Visited this excellent site with Carly and Cogito.. a wonderfull place always something to photograph and to do.. I will never get bored of this site 

here's a small selection of my pics with more on my site here



























Bit of Spin..





Bit Of Macro...









Creepy in the Church...






Group Shot





Mike on the Bike...















Pano's













HDR's


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nicely done mate, this place can't last much longer, wish there were a few more like it around. Are you doing the panos in photoshop or something else? Wayne


----------



## baal (Mar 15, 2009)

nice pics. been meaning to go there for months. gotta get off my arse and do it I think.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm using CS4's photomerge for the pano's..

If anyone wants to visit i'm going back next week drop me a PM if you want to come along


----------

